# Sunday 25th March - Cambridgeshire Friendly game



## philly169 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Guys, ScienceBoy and myself have been discussing meeting up for a knock in Cambridge on one of the weekends he's back to get his game back on track. Wondered if anyone wanted to make a fourball?

We can look at doing my track, I'd have to book it the weekend before which should be around Â£20pp as im a member - my diary says theres an open day but the website says nothing so I will have to check. If we can't do Brampton, there are a number of other courses around... Open to offers.

Philly


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad SB has finally got a game sorted  would like to join you but cant commit currently as if get through either knockout comp in the next week I am likely to have to play next round on that day (as theres a comp the day before). If Im out of both and you havent filled both spots Id happily join you 

Phil, do you know if Girton or Bourne are any good? We have reciprocal golf with both which means I can play for free at either and others with me as members guests. If either are decent then happy to sort a game there at some point later in the yr


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 2, 2012)

Bourn is decent track. I would be up for a game that weekend if you dont mind a high handicaper tagging along.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah Bourne is quite a nice track, shame it starts with a par 3 but some good holes. 

No probs Fundy, I'm sure we won't get anything booked up yet as most courses on weekends want you to book the week before. Theres enough courses around Cambs to keeps us occupied.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 2, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			Bourn is decent track. I would be up for a game that weekend if you dont mind a high handicaper tagging along.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem, more than welcome.


----------



## Potor_36 (Mar 2, 2012)

If you end up one short, I'd be up for a game. Always nice to play somewhere new.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 2, 2012)

Can't guarantee the Sunday, though HID has had to work a couple recently so it's possible I could be free. May not know until that week. 
Isn't Bourn's opener the captain's charity hole, over the pond?


----------



## philly169 (Mar 6, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			Can't guarantee the Sunday, though HID has had to work a couple recently so it's possible I could be free. May not know until that week. 
Isn't Bourn's opener the captain's charity hole, over the pond?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think it is, the 18th is a nice finisher with the pond around the green.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi guys, just had an e-mail from my club and they are having an open day on the 25th and I can take guests for Â£10 per person.. Just wondered if anyone fancys it? if not can play somewhere else.. Would need to book it this week though I guess.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 15, 2012)

In fact it's 1 free guest and other 2 Â£10 each, so split between four Â£5 each? Bargain?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2012)

I just have to double check its all good with the wife, I can find a few ways of justifying it so I can have the whole day out 

Once she has rubber stamped the forms I am good to go!


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2012)

im still a possible, am playing the pairs this week and may have to play the singles next week, if you get 4 then great if not and i can make then even better


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2012)

fundy said:



			im still a possible, am playing the pairs this week and may have to play the singles next week, if you get 4 then great if not and i can make then even better 

Click to expand...

You cannot spell fun without some of Fundy... And tbh we did ask you first so you are welcome to butt your way back in  

Still means we are yet to have a 4th confirmed...


----------



## philly169 (Mar 15, 2012)

We will do it on first replies, so as it stands:

Philly
ScienceBoy
Fundy (if he can make it)
Gripitripit (if he is still up for it)

Reserves
Potor
Viscount

Hope thats ok, I will call the club on sunday to get a 4 ball, Â£5 each is a steal for four hours of fun... you wouldn't even get that in amsterdam!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2012)

I feel the odd one out really 

Philly and I have been planning this game for a LONG time, since a certain round last summer IIRC


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry chaps. I still got overtime so will be working.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			Sorry chaps. I still got overtime so will be working.
		
Click to expand...

Gripit out, potor in... for the moment


----------



## Potor_36 (Mar 15, 2012)

Still up for this if the space is there, can't say no at Â£5!

What time of day were you thinking of Phil? I've got a family birthday to attend that day but as long as I show my face at some point I should live!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 16, 2012)

Potor_36 said:



			Still up for this if the space is there, can't say no at Â£5!

What time of day were you thinking of Phil? I've got a family birthday to attend that day but as long as I show my face at some point I should live!
		
Click to expand...

So how old is your son turning? What a father he has who puts golf before his birthday!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 16, 2012)

I was going to try and get something around 11am


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 16, 2012)

philly169 said:



			I was going to try and get something around 11am
		
Click to expand...

I am clear to golf! I have no preference of time


----------



## Potor_36 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep all good here too. 11am ish is fine with me


----------



## philly169 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys, sadly I could only get 12.58pm - started ringing when the pro shop opened at 7.30, got through at 7.43!

Booked a 4 ball as me and SB are definetes, let me know if you can make it or not.


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Im not going to know whether im playing saturday or sunday until friday morning now so if you want to get another 4th I understand. If you dont get one and I am free then obviously would love to come still, just cant cant commit at this point still (knockout opponent having staffing probs hence doesnt know when we can play) and would rather you fill the splace if you can


----------



## philly169 (Mar 20, 2012)

Waiting to hear from potor if he is still interested...


----------



## Potor_36 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry I've been a bit slow getting back guys, had to check whether I can still make it later in the day. I Can


----------



## philly169 (Mar 21, 2012)

fundy said:



			Hi guys, 

Im not going to know whether im playing saturday or sunday until friday morning now so if you want to get another 4th I understand. If you dont get one and I am free then obviously would love to come still, just cant cant commit at this point still (knockout opponent having staffing probs hence doesnt know when we can play) and would rather you fill the splace if you can
		
Click to expand...

We have 3 thus far, will wait on you mate it's not a problem, if you can't do it then there is a space that can go to Viscount if he is available and willing. If not im sure I can find a 4th


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 21, 2012)

sorry guys, can't make Sunday - she wants my body - to hang some pictures!!
since she's just had to work 3 straight weeks I think it politic to at least pretend willing!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 21, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			sorry guys, can't make Sunday - she wants my body - to hang some pictures!!
since she's just had to work 3 straight weeks I think it politic to at least pretend willing!
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem mate.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 22, 2012)

Right chaps, I will send a PM out tomorrow afternoon/evening to confirm time and place with address etc. will find out tomorrow if fundy is yes or no, if it's a no its not a problem and I have a mate whose a member who will be up for a knock so can make a 4, I'd not 3 is the magic number!

Course is looking lush, as it's the open day we will be comin off the temp tees so I will see if we can go off the whites. Fairways are running and greens are biting


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Really stoked for this, going to be there early to hit the range, grab some food, do some putting then hack around 

Is anyone else planning an early arrival?


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2012)

sadly not going to be able to make this now  have a great day and hopefully you can get a 4th sorted. Tom, we'll get a game later in the year for sure, Phil Ill see you at Woburn thursday


----------



## philly169 (Mar 23, 2012)

fundy said:



			sadly not going to be able to make this now  have a great day and hopefully you can get a 4th sorted. Tom, we'll get a game later in the year for sure, Phil Ill see you at Woburn thursday 

Click to expand...

Not a problem mate, good luck with your knockout!


----------



## Potor_36 (Mar 23, 2012)

Might try and get there early enough to get a few balls in on the range first, much-needed the way my game has been recently . I wasn't going to play tomorrow, but definately going to get some practice in now!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 23, 2012)

Potor_36 said:



			Might try and get there early enough to get a few balls in on the range first, much-needed the way my game has been recently . I wasn't going to play tomorrow, but definately going to get some practice in now!
		
Click to expand...

Just pm'd deets


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 24, 2012)

Just a reminder the clocks change tonight


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 24, 2012)

gutted I am going to miss this.....weather gonna be lovely and I am stuck in work for 12 hours about 10 minutes from the course..>!!!!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 24, 2012)

Played today and the course was lovely


----------



## Potor_36 (Mar 24, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Played today and the course was lovely 

Click to expand...

I tried to send you a PM earlier Phil, but I don't think it actually sent for some reason. Really up for this, couldn't ask for better weather and I haven't played a new course in ages. See you around 12ish tomorrow


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 24, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			gutted I am going to miss this.....weather gonna be lovely and I am stuck in work for 12 hours about 10 minutes from the course..>!!!!
		
Click to expand...

We feel for you, any chance you can pop over for a drink (ie tea/coffee) at lunchtime? I am going to be there for nearly 2 hours before the tee time with Phil, grabbing some food and warming up.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 24, 2012)

For those who have not met me before I have uploaded a pic to my avatar to help


----------



## philly169 (Mar 25, 2012)

Potor_36 said:



			I tried to send you a PM earlier Phil, but I don't think it actually sent for some reason. Really up for this, couldn't ask for better weather and I haven't played a new course in ages. See you around 12ish tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Pm received, give us a ring when you arrive and il meet you at the front


----------



## philly169 (Mar 25, 2012)

Il be getting there for 11.30


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 25, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			We feel for you, any chance you can pop over for a drink (ie tea/coffee) at lunchtime? I am going to be there for nearly 2 hours before the tee time with Phil, grabbing some food and warming up.
		
Click to expand...

No chance I am afraid....Have a good one today chaps.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2012)

beautiful day - hope you all had a great game


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 25, 2012)

fundy said:



			beautiful day - hope you all had a great game 

Click to expand...

I was thinking that around tee-time...took a while to clear but lovely weather....!!


----------

